# Hybrid Squirrel?



## Greegen (Aug 24, 2007)

I've been keepin a close eye on the squirrels in my yard and noticed a strange one. He has a grey back like a grey squirrel, but redish brown sides and head like a fox squirrel. Strangest of all he has a black stripe down his belly and black markings in his armpits and on the inside of his upper thighs. what is the deal with this little guy?


----------



## Buck_master (Sep 17, 2007)

Greegen said:


> I've been keepin a close eye on the squirrels in my yard and noticed a strange one. He has a grey back like a grey squirrel, but redish brown sides and head like a fox squirrel. Strangest of all he has a black stripe down his belly and black markings in his armpits and on the inside of his upper thighs. what is the deal with this little guy?


Maybe a few male squirells shared the same female squirell


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

take a picture of it and put it on this topic ... i would love to see it.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Really really old chipmunk? :huh: oke: Take a pic!


----------



## Greegen (Aug 24, 2007)

well i'm workin on it but my digital camara is a piece and cant zoom in enough to capture this squirrels strangeness. also, i live in the suburbs and cannot shoot it without the possibility of a ricochet reaching a neighbor


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

ooh! i just had a good idea!  try taking a picture through your scope. I've seen videos like that. It oughtta work! Unless, of course, you use open sights... then... well... :bart: dunno. but IF you do, then do it! that's all i have to say!


----------



## hunterslife (Oct 19, 2007)

you could shoot it then take a pic and show it on this so we can see it. :sniper:


----------



## Greegen (Aug 24, 2007)

A - it would probably be too graphic.
B - i live in the suburbs, it isn't safe to discharge any type of firearm without legal issues or possibly hurting someone.


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

I say shoot it cuz i wanna see it


----------



## Greegen (Aug 24, 2007)

Let me say this again, I CANNOT SHOOT IT!


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

pleeeeeeeeeeeze k:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Maybe a type of pine squirrel.


----------

